# When does the flounder run start?



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

I have heard the 1st week of November, But I have struck out the last few times I went so I have no idea where they are at


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

A while ago.


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

When it gets real quiet on this forum in the flounder gigging section you know the run is going on. :thumbsup:


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

they r running rite now baby go out there an get em , fish on :yes:


----------

